# I SEEM? to be loseing weight.



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I started a menu like this. Morning round 8 I eat 4 eggs fried. Noon, I eat a bowl of oatmeal. 4 I eat a bowl of macroni, and at 8 i eat a bag of lettuce shards, $1 for a bag. The eggs are cause I have laying chickens now. I might have to move that item into another meal if more chickens start laying, and it gets colder, so I can use my wood range without cooking the house. The macroni is round [email protected] a box, So its really a cheap feed for the day. AND, I like it. 
Thing is, Ive heard on Dr Oz that sugar makes u hungry. Did I hear right. I thought it would give one a rush and if they got out and done something, THAT would make them hungry.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

Don't know the answer to that one, Bill. I do know that sugar makes me want more sugar, so when I get started I definitely eat more calories overall.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Sugar is a false high/energy and only briefly gives you that kick you are desiring. Your body will crave more, and you actually would have to consume more then your body needs to even get that initial rush.
Like myself up till 2 years ago I consumed 2 two liter bottles a day of Code Red Mountain Dew one of the soda's out there with the highest sugar and caffine content...I weighed 158#'s then. I cut that and increased my protien level's by well allot, I do not consume allot of carbs either. Last time I weighed in I was at 120# 
But on the other hand...I seem to be continuing to lose weight and doctor's have no answer. 
I eat allot of eggs (laying hens here too), goats milk, cereal's, and vegi's. Meat wise is lean meat's, deer meat, chicken and soon rabbit will be added. 
So I THINK its my diet...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, What would be a good non meat protein


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I like Chobani Greek Yogurt. The plain, non-fat stuff has 140 calories per cup & tastes like sour cream. You could mix it in with your macaroni. (Hope that's whole wheat macaroni. - Think _nutrient dense foods_ when dieting.)

It also has *23* grams of protein & no additives. 

Below is a site that has a list of high protien foods by group - beans, dairy, meat, etc. along with the portion size and calories.

http://commonsensehealth.com/Diet-and-Nutrition/List_of_High_Protein_Foods.shtml

Good for you!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

You might want to try whole wheat pasta for the macaroni and cheese, and add some veggies to it. Losing weight is not the only indicator of health, you really need at least 5-6 servings of fruits and vegetables each day.


----------

